# Making your mark



## Corjack (Jul 8, 2015)

Other than using a sharpie, what's the best way to put your mark on the bottom of a finished bowl? Wood burning, branding, Dremel tool, etc?


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a rubber stamp my wife gave me that says " from the Shop of " and has a space to sign it. I keep thinking about buying one of those customizable brands that Rockler sells. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2015)

I was using my laser but it makes stuff look mass produced. I'm in the process of having a brand made


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I was using my laser but it makes stuff look mass produced. I'm in the process of having a brand made



Are you getting it from Rockler?


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2015)

I use a woodburner.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2015)

Tony said:


> Are you getting it from Rockler?



No. I've been working with a different company ( I already have the heat source and temp control from branding stuff with a logo for one of my customers)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

Every bowl I've turned I've made my mark in the ceiling... With the bowl

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Every bowl I've turned I've made my mark in the ceiling... With the bowl



Do you sign the marks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Do you sign the marks?


I use sign language...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2015)

Shameless plug...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-2015-week-8.19818/#post-246330

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Shameless plug...
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-2015-week-8.19818/#post-246330



Post #41 is a good one...


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 8, 2015)

I have tried most ways, still looking. Doc's is probably the best option for me, since I want to be able to sign a wide variety of shapes and sizes, but I'm to cheap to pay $150 bucks for a decent wood burner that I would only use to sign stuff...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2015)

I got a woodburning kit from rockler. It works great....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.rockler.com/walnut-hollow-creative-versa-tool-woodburning-kit

That's the one I have....


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 8, 2015)

I've got an electric branding iron (from Rockler) that I used maybe a dozen times
since then I've purchased a wood burning system and now sign all pieces by hand with the pyro
Same as Colin alludes to, the branding iron makes everything look too much like "mass production"


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> I've got an electric branding iron (from Rockler) that I used maybe a dozen times
> since then I've purchased a wood burning system and now sign all pieces by hand with the pyro
> Same as Colin alludes to, the branding iron makes everything look too much like "mass production"



One way I'm getting around that is to have the art for the Iron hand drawn and then I 'm planning to have the iron machined. Quite a bit more expensive than the Rockler iron but once I'm happy with the design I think it'll work well for me. The main reason I'm looking that way is I'm starting to do more and more furniture and other items in more volume than I used to do (I'm trying to turn this into a profitable business but so far it just gives me the the business ) So I need something faster than marking each piece by hand....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 9, 2015)

I use a Dremel engraver. It's cheap (about $20), permanent and fast.


----------



## Corjack (Jul 10, 2015)

I bought a wood burning tool at Hobby Lobby. Will try my hand at that.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I got a woodburning kit from rockler. It works great....


Mine looks just like yours Marc, I think I bought it at Hobby Lobby. My beef with it is that it does not recover it's heat enough to write with any speed, which I need to make a natural looking signature. The more expensive ones that have their own power box work better I'm told.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2015)

I noticed that too. I'm still in the practising stage. Im not what I like doing for the "mark" yet.


----------

